# ..........



## Claymore (22 Mar 2017)

....


----------



## AES (22 Mar 2017)

Really VERY sorry to hear your news Brian. All I can say is that from what I've learnt about you from your posts on here and from our various PMs, etc, I'm quite sure you'll deal with this to the max from the symptoms "management" viewpoint. All the very best of luck to you mate, and keep smiling, keep "Intarsia-ing", and keep posting here.

Not "only" is your workmanship is something we can all aspire to, but even more important, your attitude to life is an example to us all.

And BTW, in my own experience too, you're dead right - "if you think something's wrong with you, don't hang about, get it checked by the medical professionals".

Congrats on the new Ford too mate. I'm sure you and Ruth will both enjoy it.

All the very best

AES


----------



## Claymore (22 Mar 2017)

......


----------



## lanemaux (22 Mar 2017)

Well said Claymore , keep right on fighting. Regrets , anger and sulking are pointless. You're work and humour are not! So do what works mi amigo , laughter at misfortune and pride in your work are a mighty sword to carry into your battles.


----------



## finneyb (22 Mar 2017)

Brian

I find NHS Choices very good for info http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Multiple-s ... tment.aspx
Time to take the new car & Ruth ' ...into the mountains watching critters for a few days...' ?

Brian


----------



## JanetsBears (22 Mar 2017)

Hi Brian,

Sorry to hear your news, but really pleased that you appear to be taking it pretty well. Just the fact that you've posted here says to me that you've got the right attitude to life and will do what you can to live life as normally as possible. I'm a strong believer in the power of positive thought and you seem to have buckets of it, thankfully. At least getting a diagnosis puts you in a better position to understand things that may happen to you and what you may be able to do to restrict their effects.

Best of luck for the future and don't ever forget that we're here if you need us, particularly if you need help and advice about intarsia :lol: 

Chris


----------



## martinka (22 Mar 2017)

So sorry to hear your news, Brian, but it's obvious that you aren't going to let it get you down. Wish I could say the same for myself. I got my bad news last week, with results from an MRI scan and x-rays, and now have to have an angiogram and possibly an endoscopy. But worst news of all is my motorbike days might be over.


----------



## Claymore (22 Mar 2017)

......


----------



## mbartlett99 (23 Mar 2017)

Hey Brian,

I'm sorry to hear your news - don't let it get you down, you are definitely not alone - I'm in the same boat. F**k it, something will get you in the end. You might get hit by a bus tomorrow. I had been slowly suffering for years before I finally realised but got lucky, my GP was switched on and was referred to the National Hospital for Neurology in London.

In defence of your GP MS is a notoriously flukey disease. The MS Trust website is a very good resource and can be relied upon - there's alot of bs out there as you'll find out. Sent you a pm btw.


----------



## linkshouse (23 Mar 2017)

So sorry to hear this Brian. 

As many others have said already, with your outlook on life you are already better equipped to cope with this than most. It is such a shame that it has taken so long to diagnose as, although there is no cure, I believe there are some pretty effective treatments to help with the symptoms. I have in mind that cannabis is one :wink: 

Normally at worrying times advice is to keep busy but that won't work for you as you must already work way more than 24 hours per day to turn out quality work at the rate you do. Maybe take the new motor out for a run into them they mountains and watch critters for a bit (don't forget to take your camera to top up your Flickr album), just try to keep out of the snow.

Enough now! You know we're all thinking of you and that you have our best thoughts.

Kind Regards

Phill


----------



## bodgerbaz (23 Mar 2017)

That's a kicker Brian and I'm sorry to hear your bad news.

From your many postings I can tell you have a great sense of humour and a very positive attitude and if anyone is gonna meet the future head-on, its gonna be you at the front of the line with your chin out.

The best of luck to you and Ruth.

Barry


----------



## novocaine (23 Mar 2017)

crack on fella, there are way to many more projects for you to finish before you clock out, we are expecting a minimum of another 100 intrasias, and who knows, you might get in to real scrollsaw work after that. 

don't let the sprouts grind you down.


----------



## ChrisR (23 Mar 2017)

Brian.
Sorry to read your news, as a MS victim myself I understand your situation, that’s not quite true as no two peoples MS is exactly the same.

I was diagnosed with Primary Progressive Multiple Sclerosis in 2003, but I had walking problems years before that. I was then sixty years old, but managed to stay working as an industrial electrical engineer up to normal retirement age.

I would recommend going on line to the (MS Society) web site and the (MS-UK) site, both have a lot of information
and help, not forgetting the (MS Trust) site.

My greatest help by far is the MS specialist Nurses, I am sure there will be a MS nurse service local to you, they have a great deal of knowledge and understanding of living with MS.

Main thing, keep positive if you can, it can be very difficult at times, but don’t let the b****r win.
A good positive, it sounds like me, you have a good lady by your side.

Hope this is of help.

All the best.

Chris.


----------



## donwatson (23 Mar 2017)

So sorry to hear about this Brian. With your very positive attitude towards illness and your positive outlook on life in general I know you will survive whatever life throws your way. After seeing so many doctors/specialists over the years you must wonder at their competence.

take care
Don W


----------



## Claymore (23 Mar 2017)

.........


----------



## Claymore (23 Mar 2017)

....


----------



## n0legs (23 Mar 2017)

When life comes along a kicks you straight in the pineapples, just kick it right back. It might seem a bit bleak right now but you'll move on and get on with life. Adapt and overcome I think is the term :wink: 
Keep that chin up mate.


----------



## Lons (23 Mar 2017)

Not much anyone can say apart from best wishes. You certainly seem to have a great attitude which is bound to help.

I have a friend with similar attitude and who has quite severe parkinsons. He falls over without warning but gets himself out and plays golf. No one patronises him but are there to pick him up and he gets no special treatment and is subjected to the same fierce competitiveness as the rest of us, which is exactly what he wants.

Good luck Brian


----------

